# Tiara Hair in my Able Sisters



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

EDIT: I won't open my gates more today. I bought a few extra ones, so if you really want one you can send me a message ^u^ happy that so many got to come over and buy it!

If you want the tiara hair, you can come over and buy it at Ables ^u^ Let me know and I'll post a dodo code. It's 3000 bells


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 26, 2020)

ooh, I'd love to come over!


----------



## Cirice (Mar 26, 2020)

Me too please ! May I also shop other things at the Able Sister's ?


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

All right 
- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes, both of you can come over ^u^


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 26, 2020)

tysm!, I'll be coming over as Tori, but I wont talk bc I can't use the keyboard well


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

^u^ I'm closing the gates now, you can still reply here if you want to come over


----------



## Zen (Mar 26, 2020)

can i come by? i like buying new fashion items  i'll bring a nookmiles ticket for the trouble


----------



## jozial (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd like to come and get it please!


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

I have 2 over now, i'll open for you afterwards


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 26, 2020)

Disregard, sorry~


----------



## K.K. Tori (Mar 26, 2020)

tysm!!!

I dropped off a couple of fruits for you, not sure if you need them but you can always sell 'em. XD


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d love to come please! <3


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

You can also visit nooks cranny if you want ^u^ my town is a bit messy lol ignore that


----------



## Zen (Mar 26, 2020)

lunachii said:


> The dodocode is: M9VK0
> You can also visit nooks cranny if you want ^u^ my town is a bit messy lol ignore that



heading on in. gonna be buying all kinds of fashion  bringing a nm ticket for you


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

you're welcome, thank you so much ♥


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

I’ll be over in about 10 minutes if you’re still open, hope that’s ok! No worries if not, I don’t want to keep you waiting or anything :3


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Thats ok! I'll have it open for you


----------



## Tsukura (Mar 26, 2020)

I’d like to come as well, it will be Autie from Tsukura ^^


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you! I’m Rosabelle from Sylvania <3


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Of course!


----------



## Ireuna (Mar 26, 2020)

Can i drop by


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Can you please wait about 10 mins?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I closed the gates, will open up in a bit!


----------



## Zen (Mar 26, 2020)

thanks again so much luna!  i bought so much fashion! 

can't wait for my able's to be in my town


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

No problem! Happy you found some nice stuff ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

The gates are up again, I'll have them up for 15 minutes and i'll close them for today. Code is M9VK0 
Please just walk straight to ables\nooks and leave when you're done ^u^


----------



## Rosebaygal (Mar 26, 2020)

What colour as there as I already have rose gold and gold.


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

What do you mean? the color matches your haircolor, the crown is silver

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gates are now closed


----------



## Rosebaygal (Mar 26, 2020)

The crown comes in different colours, can I come get a silver one please?


----------



## *luxebabe* (Mar 26, 2020)

can I come over??


----------



## Wiz (Mar 26, 2020)

Could I come over please?


----------



## karleraven (Mar 26, 2020)

you still open cause id love to come over??


----------



## encrown (Mar 26, 2020)

Id like to visit whenever possible! ty


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 26, 2020)

if you end up opening the gates again later i'd love to come by! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mac DeMarco (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd love to come over if you're still accepting people. ^^


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Is there still people who want it? Please comment if you do


----------



## Jhin (Mar 26, 2020)

I would like to come over and grab it if it isn't too much of a hassle?


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

Sure ^u^ I didn't know it was that popular so now I wan't as much people to get it, hang on i'll set it up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will share a new code in a few minutes!


----------



## Kenners (Mar 26, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## lunachii (Mar 26, 2020)

The gates are closed. I bought a few spare ones, so if you really want it you can send me a message ^u^


----------

